# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL > سوال: کار با like در mysql

## newman2006006

با سلام اگر بخواهیم جملات را با درصد تشابه مثلا بالا 30٪  از دیتابیس واکشی کنیم با دستور like به چه صورت می باشد؟

----------


## narsic

با دستور like ساده امکان پذیر نیست
باید چندین دستور Like بزنید و روشش هم میشه هوش مصنوعی (در موردش مطالعه کنید)
یعنی برای کلمه Pars یک بار باید خود کلمه رو بگردید یک باید کلمه Pa رو بگردید یک باید باید کلمه Par رو بگردید و بعد میانگین نتیچه رو بیرون بکشید .
موفق باشید

----------


## masoud_tamizy

لطفا راجع به این روش بیشتر توضیح بدهید . با مثال

----------


## narsic

> لطفا راجع به این روش بیشتر توضیح بدهید . با مثال


در مورد کدوم قسمتش
این چیزی که من در موردش صحبت کردم قسمتی خیلی کوچیکی از مباحث هوش مصنوعی هستش، در تالار بحث های خوبی در مورد هوش مصنوعی انجام شده میتونید جستجو کنید.
اگه بازم خواستید میتونم همین بحث جستجو رو در قالب یک مقاله قرار بدم.
نوروز مبارک
موفق باشید

----------


## masoud_tamizy

> در مورد کدوم قسمتش
> این چیزی که من در موردش صحبت کردم قسمتی خیلی کوچیکی از مباحث هوش مصنوعی هستش، در تالار بحث های خوبی در مورد هوش مصنوعی انجام شده میتونید جستجو کنید.
> اگه بازم خواستید میتونم همین بحث جستجو رو در قالب یک مقاله قرار بدم.
> نوروز مبارک
> موفق باشید


 نوروز رو به شما هم تبریک میگم .
لطفا اگه مقاله کاملی در این زمینه تهیه کردید یا در دست تهیه دارید قراربدید . باتشکر

----------

